# Satellite Dish Legislations



## allblacks1987 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am living in Benalmadena Costa and have a satellite dish on the side of my balcony. I heard that there was some Spanish legislation past recently stating that all satellite dishes on the side of buildings have to be removed before a certain date. Is this true, has anybody any information regarding this?? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

allblacks1987 said:


> I am living in Benalmadena Costa and have a satellite dish on the side of my balcony. I heard that there was some Spanish legislation past recently stating that all satellite dishes on the side of buildings have to be removed before a certain date. Is this true, has anybody any information regarding this?? Thanks


I don't know - but as with most things in Spain the local ayuntamiento will probably have its own rues regardless of national ones, so it's best to start with them, as always


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

allblacks1987 said:


> I am living in Benalmadena Costa and have a satellite dish on the side of my balcony. I heard that there was some Spanish legislation past recently stating that all satellite dishes on the side of buildings have to be removed before a certain date. Is this true, has anybody any information regarding this?? Thanks


Well ... if that is so then it's going to be a huge job and will deprive a huge amount of the population of their right to watch TV .... you only have to look at the number of dishes on houses to see the size of the problem.



PS ... you didnt hear this in the local bar did you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to the government website you don't need permission to install a satellite dish (antena parabolica) on a private house.
Satélite - Televisión Digital

I suppose it's possible that Benalmadena might be introducing some bye-law, as some places have rules on the siting of air-con units. But there is nothing on the ayuntamiento website and presumably they would write to the home-owners first.

Sounds like a Chinese whisper job to me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> According to the government website you don't need permission to install a satellite dish (antena parabolica) on a private house.
> Satélite - Televisión Digital
> 
> I suppose it's possible that Benalmadena might be introducing some bye-law, as some places have rules on the siting of air-con units. But there is nothing on the ayuntamiento website and presumably they would write to the home-owners first.
> ...


just had a thought...he says 'on my balcony' so maybe it's an apartment??

if he lives in an apartment block &/or on an urbanisation then there might be community rules about it too


----------



## allblacks1987 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes living in an apartment block in Benalmadena, it was a mate of mine in Marbella that mentioned it to me at work one day saying that the government were trying to tidy up the appearance of apartment blocks and that the law was passed but not to be enforced for another year or so. As you said though it could very well be a Chinese whisper that changed as it was passed on. Thanks anyways


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

allblacks1987 said:


> Yes living in an apartment block in Benalmadena, it was a mate of mine in Marbella that mentioned it to me at work one day saying that the government were trying to tidy up the appearance of apartment blocks and that the law was passed but not to be enforced for another year or so. As you said though it could very well be a Chinese whisper that changed as it was passed on. Thanks anyways


Did you hear it on 28 December by any chance?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Should it transpire that there is any truth in this just toddle round to your local town hall and present them with this report on a European Commission directive from 2001:

EUROPA - Press Releases 

or in English here:

EUROPA - Press Releases 

However, they may be planning to cite the provisions under this heading:

*Architectural and town-planning obstacles *


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Did you hear it on 28 December by any chance?


It really is surprising that many "foreigners" don't know about 28th December in Spain.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I thought we all knew that it is the 'día de Los Santos Inocentes' the Spanish equivalent of April 1st.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> I thought we all knew that it is the 'día de Los Santos Inocentes' the Spanish equivalent of April 1st.


we do now 


I played games like _hangman_ with my students just before christmas & one of the phrases they had to guess was _día de los inocentes_


some of them who have been here as many years as I have didn't know it - and some who had been here longer had never tried _polverones_


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we do now
> 
> 
> I played games like _hangman_ with my students just before christmas & one of the phrases they had to guess was _día de los inocentes_
> ...


The same way that a number of Brits get caught out on 1st April when some outrageous news item comes up in the newspaper or on the TV!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Did anyone spot any good ones? Iker Casillas tweeted that he was leaving Real Madrid, which caused a few panic attacks in the fan base.


----------

